# pb winxponmac



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

salut à tous
j'ai installé xp sur mon imac intel ainsi que les driver et tout marche très bien
il y a juste un petit problème c'est l'accélération de la carte graphique qui est pas encore supoortée
il faut attendre que des bidouilleurs nous sortent un driver pour corriger tout ça

j'ai eu un problème qu'apparemment pas mal de monde a eu aussi . le voici :
à un démarrage de xp, ça peut être le premier comme le 10 ème, 
ceci apparati à l'écran :

SMBios table at 0x1FEC9000
ACPI 2.0 table at 0x1FEFD014
GDT Address: 1FDF3980 Limit: 0000003F.
Creating 16-bit code selectors 30, 38
krnIDT: 1DDD51B0
Hard drive detected: Acpi(PNP0A03,0)/Pci(1Fl2)/Ata(Primary,Slave)
mbrUpdate: GPT defines 128 partitions. mbrUpdate will only mimic the first four partitions.
mbrUpdate: Partition #0 - Type EF 00000028-00064027
mbrUpdate: Partition #1 - MSDOS 00064028-09570F7F ERASING!!
mbrUpdate: Partition #2 - Type AF 09570F80-129D9E87
mbrUpdate: Partition #3 - Empty
mbrUpdate: Update at 1DDF58E0
CD-ROM detected: Acpi(PNP0A03,0)/Pci(1Fl1)/Ata(Primary,Master)
Open(floppy.img): Not Found
FLOPPY: No floppy image (floppy.img) found
CDROMBoot: Booting LBA 661 @07C0:0000L20000
2000:0E2E: int 13_4B
2000:0EFE: int 13_48
1000:5E75: int 13_48
2000:0EFE: int 13_48
2000:0EFE: int 13_48
2000:0EFE: int 13_48
2000:0EFE: int 13_48
_

et impossible d'y remédier
j'ai posté sur plusieurs forums, et pas mal de gens ont le même problème que moi
il n'y a apparemment pas encore d'explication à ce problème 
si jamais quelqu'un a une idée
c'est dommage car sinon ça marche super bien
mais je suis sur que le problème sera résolu d'ici quelques jours

sinon pour ceux qui veulent tenter, ils auront peut-être plus  de chance que moi,

dhromz.skyblog.com pour voir à quoi xp sur mac ressemble


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

Bon d'un autre coté c'est pas une manip stabel et officiele donc pas trop surprenant 
tu as envoyé un courriel à microsoft


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

lol
j'y ai pensé tu sais ... j'y ai pensé


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Mars 2006)

Je me pose une question...
POURQUOI as tu installé windows sur ton mac ?
Pour tester, tu es geek dans l'âme ?  
Pour un soft très particulier qui n'existe que sous windows ?  
Pour dégommer des aliens (vu le pb de carte graphique, je penche en ce sens) ? 
Pour retrouver les joies multiples de windows ? 
Parce que tu es un authentique rebel, un vrai avec des poils partout, et que tu veut un mac mais avec windos sinon rien ?:love: 
Parce que tu veut pouvoir mater des strip tease avec MSN ?:love: 

Echapperons nous à une version de windows "mac-édition" made by redmond ? Comment se réjouir de voir les notres s'esbaudir de voir déferler sur nos terres les hordes bigarrées de nos ennemis ?  Comment éviter de se couvrir la tête de cendre en voyant nos preux qui, jadis, honnissaient Intel, l'acclamer à présent, et qui maintenant célèbrent l'arrivée de winwin ?  

Que sera le mac user de demain ?


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

c'est bon mon problème est résolu
j'ai réinstallé xp et maintenant ça a l'air de marcher pour de bon (j'espère que je parle pas trop vite )
je pense (j'espère) que ça devrait aller
plus qu'à attendre ce foutu driver pour la carte graphique et je pourrai enfin jouer à far cry, nfs most wanted , etc !!!!


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Mars 2006)

Peux tu me faire des captures d'écran pour prouver ta manip car je souhaite faire acheter un Mac intel à un collège et cela les tranquiliserait de savoir que Windows tourne.

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon mon problème est résolu
> j'ai réinstallé xp et maintenant ça a l'air de marcher pour de bon (j'espère que je parle pas trop vite )
> je pense (j'espère) que ça devrait aller
> plus qu'à attendre ce foutu driver pour la carte graphique et je pourrai enfin jouer à far cry, nfs most wanted , etc !!!!


Même sur mac, windows est toujours le même : à peine installer, faut réinsatller !!!


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question...
> POURQUOI as tu installé windows sur ton mac ?
> Pour tester, tu es geek dans l'âme ?
> Pour un soft très particulier qui n'existe que sous windows ?
> ...


 
j'aime bien cette vision "Parce que tu es un authentique rebel, un vrai avec des poils partout, et que tu veut un mac mais avec windos sinon rien" mais c'est pas trop moi  
en fait c'est surtout pour tester, et puis parceque j'espère que le prob carte graphique sera vite résolu,je trouve que c'est le seul avantage de winchose, c'est que tu peux trouver tous les jeux
enfin en tous cas, pour moi c'est le seul interet , sinon j'aime bien la bidouille


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu me faire des captures d'écran pour prouver ta manip car je souhaite faire acheter un Mac intel à un collège et cela les tranquiliserait de savoir que Windows tourne.
> 
> Merci


Une capture d'écran de windows  ?? ça prouve que c'est sur un mac  ?? faut plutot une photo non ?? :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Même sur mac, windows est toujours le même : à peine installer, faut réinsatller !!!


 
lol
le pire c'est que c'est vrai
et j'ai déjà eu droit à ma première alerte virus
trop drôle


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Une capture d'écran de windows  ?? ça prouve que c'est sur un mac  ?? faut plutot une photo non ?? :mouais:


 
ouais jveux bien te faire une capture d'écran mais une photo serait plus logique 
jy connais rien à winchose donc je connais pas la combi de touche pour une capture d'écran  , si qq la connait 

pour des photos t'as qu'à aller voir sur mon blog : http://dhromz.skyblog.com/

je vais bientôt en poster d'autres
p-ê même une vidéo, si j'ai le courage


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question...
> POURQUOI as tu installé windows sur ton mac ?
> ...


Autocad
Amtech
3ds
Dialux
Acces

etc
etc
etc


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu me faire des captures d'écran pour prouver ta manip car je souhaite faire acheter un Mac intel à un collège et cela les tranquiliserait de savoir que Windows tourne.


Tu peux jeter un oeil ici. C'est un pas à pas (avec photo) pour installer XP sur un MacBook pro.

@+
iota


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Mars 2006)

Merci  

(sinon pour les captures sous Windows normalement c'est la touche "impr écran" qui copie la capture dans le presse papier)


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

s itu veux des photos de l'install yen a pas mal sur mon blog http://dhromz.skyblog.com/ 
et comme promis je viens de faire une vidéo du démarrage de mon imac sous xp
le lien :: http://rapidshare.de/files/15920823/XP_on_iMac.mov.html
dsl si je tremble un peu mais filmer en appuiyant sur les touches...c'est chaud
voilà
si avec ça tes potes sont pas convaincus ...


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (19 Mars 2006)

Va bientôt faloir ouvrir un forum XP sur mac et un autre OSX sur PC...


----------



## Paradise (19 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Autocad
> Amtech
> 3ds
> Dialux
> ...



juste une petite question ... 3ds, pensez vous qu'il sera (viable) niveau perf..? car c est juste cela qu'il me faut, quelqu'un par hasard a deja fait des stats la dessus


----------



## molgow (19 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Echapperons nous à une version de windows "mac-édition" made by redmond ? Comment se réjouir de voir les notres s'esbaudir de voir déferler sur nos terres les hordes bigarrées de nos ennemis ?  Comment éviter de se couvrir la tête de cendre en voyant nos preux qui, jadis, honnissaient Intel, l'acclamer à présent, et qui maintenant célèbrent l'arrivée de winwin ?
> 
> Que sera le mac user de demain ?



:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Toumak (20 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite question ... 3ds, pensez vous qu'il sera (viable) niveau perf..? car c est juste cela qu'il me faut, quelqu'un par hasard a deja fait des stats la dessus



je pense que oui tu peux y aler sans avoit peur
pour le moment, on a pas encore tous les bons drivers mais la plupart des composants marchent parfaitement bien
j'ai déjà installé quelque petits softs et ça roule nickel, juste le problème de la carte graphique qui est assez chiant
donc pour le moment ne pense pas encore à faire de la 3d ou de la vidéo
mais ça va venir


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> je pense que oui tu peux y aler sans avoit peur
> pour le moment, on a pas encore tous les bons drivers mais la plupart des composants marchent parfaitement bien
> j'ai déjà installé quelque petits softs et ça roule nickel, juste le problème de la carte graphique qui est assez chiant
> donc pour le moment ne pense pas encore à faire de la 3d ou de la vidéo
> mais ça va venir




merci dhromz, et donc le dual boot est "viable"???  si tu test 3ds fait moi signe


----------



## Dramis (20 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Autocad
> 3ds



Sans accélération 3D, c'est un peu inutile...



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Acces



Pourquoi ne pas utiliser une vrai base de données?  



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> etc
> etc
> etc



Pourquoi pas un PC ?


----------



## Toumak (20 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> merci dhromz, et donc le dual boot est "viable"???  si tu test 3ds fait moi signe



pas de problème, ya pas de quoi
oui le dual boot est tout à fait viable
et pour la 3d, dès qu'ils auront trouvé un driver qui marchent assez bien, je ferai des ptits tests
j'en parlerai surement sur le forum


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Sans accélération 3D, c'est un peu inutile...
> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser une vrai base de données?
> Pourquoi pas un PC ?


j'attendrais pour 3ds 
parce que tout le monde au boulot bosse sur access, et je vais pas leur dire que dbase c'est hypersupermega delire de la mort qui tue, je parle boulot, productivité et tous ces mots grossiers, donc access

pourquoi pas un pc ? mais je l'ai déjà le portable DELL du boulot, mais si je peux avoir les logiciels sur le mac à la maison, je n'aurais plus besoin de me transporter le DELL à la maison, voila pourquoi


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème, ya pas de quoi
> oui le dual boot est tout à fait viable
> et pour la 3d, dès qu'ils auront trouvé un driver qui marchent assez bien, je ferai des ptits tests
> j'en parlerai surement sur le forum




oky merci c'est simpa  mais c'est vrai je pense que faire tourner certain logiciels pc sur nos mac est une "force"   enfin, ca evite d'acheter un pc   et surtout si c est juste pour un logiciel


----------



## Dramis (20 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> parce que tout le monde au boulot bosse sur access
> je parle boulot, productivité et tous ces mots grossiers, donc access



Je vois pas ou es le problème, tant que le boulot n'entre pas à la maison.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Essaie de draguer dans un bus avec un Dell


----------



## Toumak (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de draguer dans un bus avec un Dell



c'est clair que t'as plus de chances de succès avec un MBP


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de draguer dans un bus avec un Dell




clairement, c'est vrai que c'est pas super super charmant, le plus sexy c'est l'ibook ca marche bien avec les femmes


----------



## Toumak (21 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> (sinon pour les captures sous Windows normalement c'est la touche "impr écran" qui copie la capture dans le presse papier)



je veux bien mais j'ai un claiver mac donc je sais pas ou elle se trouve cette touche
et encuite windows pense que je suis sur un portable (dell)
et les clavier s des portables sont plus petits donc ça métonnerait que cette touche si trouve


----------



## Paradise (21 Mars 2006)

a oky et question tres bête, ton clavier correspond bien..?

la touche a est bien la touche A...? on sais jamais  car si il pense qu il est sous portable..!!


----------



## Toumak (21 Mars 2006)

oui oui pour ça ya aucun problème
j'ai installé un driver pr xp et les boutons pour le volume marchent
j'ai pas testé le bouton pour éjecter les cd


----------



## Paradise (26 Mars 2006)

en tout cas tiens nous au jus pour le bout eject poursavoir si tout marche 
en ce qu'il conserne les ventilos surtout pour les "macbook" les drivers sont là!!???... 
car pas mal de problemes du a la chaleur ce montre un peu partout   
enfin voila tout ca c'est très bien mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit encore très sur de mettre un win sous mac, il faut attendre les drivers


----------

